# New Workbench... anyone have any idea what kind this is?



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

So, I found a workbench on Craigslist today for $80, and got it assembled in my garage. I can't find any markings on it that would identify it other than a stamp on the bottom which reads United brotherhood of carpenters and joiners of america, which hasn't led to anything.

It's about 16 inches across and 6 feet long with 2 fairly decent vices.

One of the questions I have is what is the huge left leg assembly for? am I missing a tool tray or something?

I intend to clean it up and flatten it with my hand planes as I get the time, but I am happy to finally have a true woodworking bench to butcher wood on


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

United Brotherhood of Carpenter and Joiners of America is the carpenters union, but you may have already known that…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have no idea what kind it is but is does seem easily worth $80. Nice buy..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

My guess would be the large leg is for stability. It would not surprise me if it is one of a kind ;-)


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Probably home or shop built. The vices are probably worth what you paid for it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The left leg supports the vise jaw. It may be un-needed with the vise
assembly you have, but this style of bench dates back to before
cast iron vises with available. The triangular footprint makes the 
bench a lot more stable in planing. At 16" wide it would be tippy
otherwise.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a nice buy; it's well worth $80.


----------

